# lights, trees, little people



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Check out wehonest_cn on the bay. 300 little people (.9 inches) for $30. That's about perfect for tjets. Decent looking trees and lamposts in several sizes also pretty cheap. I didn't ask if they combined shipping on the nine auctions I won and they refunded $20 to me.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Please post some pix of your winnings 22T.  rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Reminds me about how I forgot about an auction for 300 or so of the Micro Machines Star Wars Stormtroopers a couple years ago. Went for a decent price too. Dang I was ticked off.

Those would've looked sweet on a layout.










'doba


----------

